# Plants Wilting after Big Changes



## Malefactor (Jan 29, 2014)

So, I was told this would happen. However, not what to do about it or how long it would last.

Recently, I changed my substrate from gravel to Mineralized Top Soil. Went through a 2 day mini cycle (Ammonia never got higher than .5 and Nitrites never got above .25 and it's already stabled out again). I also started with pressurized CO2... So, a lot has changed for these guys in the past couple days. I know there's an adjustment period where they seem to do a lot worse before bouncing back stronger than before. For now, some plants appear to be doing perfectly fine, some seem to already be thriving and a couple such as my favorite plant (don't know what kind, just that it's a hygrophilia of some kind with really bright red on the underside of the leaves and green on the tops) seem like they're just dying. Leaves are turning clear and melting and parts turned a bit brown.

How long is this supposed to happen for before they start really bouncing back and take off with the new nutrients and CO2 injection?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Pictures? There are a lot of possibilities.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Were the leaves exposed to the air long enough to start drying out?


----------



## Malefactor (Jan 29, 2014)

Close up of the leaves


Full plant


Healthy plant thriving in new conditions


Plant with old growth not doing as good as new growth


All the rest of the plants (Micro Swords, Anacharsis, Combomba and Val ect) are doing fine it would appear. Just these two guys seem to be getting the rough end. And they didn't dry out completely. They were a little moist, but not wet anymore by any means by the time i got them back.

Water Parameter changes:
Previous to new substrate -
0 Ammonia
0 Nitrite
10-15ppm Nitrate
Dosing with Seachem Flourish Trace
Seachem Potassium
Seachem Iron
dkH - 7
gH - 7

New Water Parameters -
For 2 days Ammonia at .50ppm (now back to 0)
Nitrite for 2 days - .25ppm (Now back to 0)
Nitrate - 10-15ppm
dkH - 6
gH - 5

In case it was needed until roots get established i added my usual Seachem fertilizers today (Plants started looking like this yesterday).


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hmm, interesting.

The new growth is pale and deteriorating. I do not see old growth involvement is that correct?

This is usually associated with iron deficiency.

Scroll down to the Iron section on: http://deficiencyfinder.com/ and read up about iron deficiency. Browse the other plants for more pictures.

Do you think you might be able to take some high detail close up photos of the plants? I'd love to be able to expand the iron deficiency part of the DeficiencyFinder.

Try adding quite a bit more iron to your tank and see if the new leaves grow out green and healthy again, they should respond quite quickly.


----------



## Malefactor (Jan 29, 2014)

This the best quality i have on my actual digital camera. Sadly, i think my cell phone was taking better pics...

Top with new growth


Main plant


Old Growth


Healthy Micro


New growth brighter and old growth sagging


Other plant with lighter new growth and bad old.


----------

